# Royal Bath and West show



## mattie (Jun 2, 2011)

I'll keep this brief - has anyone been, and if so would they recommend anyone else go?  

http://www.bathandwest.com/royal-bath-west/97/


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 2, 2011)

Cheese, cider and sheep.


----------



## mattie (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a firm recommendation then.

What so you do with the sheep, btw?


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 2, 2011)

I think you herd them or something. While eating cheese and drinking cider.

Dunno if I'd recommend it. Depends what you're into. It's a bit "ooh arrr" for my taste. But it does have cheese and cider.


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 2, 2011)

This pretty much sums it up:


----------



## mattie (Jun 2, 2011)

Can anyone herd?  I've never herded before.  I suspect I'm not alone in that.

Why's there a Renault stand there btw?  Surely it doesn't double as a car showroom.  Do Renault make tractors?


----------



## Beanburger (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## fractionMan (Jun 2, 2011)

If you're into livestock it's the place to be


----------



## mattie (Jun 2, 2011)

Beanburger said:


>


 
Va va voom.


----------

